# thinking to visit Crete for 3 months initially, possibly longer for subsequent trip.



## wynn77 (12 mo ago)

Very interested in nature, culture , architecture, design and especially gardens and interesting plants and natural flora. any suggestions for places, regions, towns, botanical gardens? much appreciated


----------

